# jquery UI accordion bestimmtes div per Link öffnen



## aherzog (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo miteinander.


Ich möchte gerne per Link direkt ein bestimmtes div öffnen.
Geht das?


Beispiel:
meine accordion-anzeige hat 3 div's.

```
<div id="accordion">
    <h3><a href="#">1. Div</a></h3>
    <div>1. Inhalt</div>
    <h3><a href="#">2. Div</a></h3>
    <div>2. Inhalt</div>
    <h3><a href="#">3. Div</a></h3>
    <div>3. Inhalt</div>
</div>
```

Im 3. Div habe ich mehrere Buttons die Datensätze in versch. DB-Tabellen löschen.
Wenn ich einer der Buttons anklicke wird die Seite neu aufgebaut und beim accordion wird das 1. Div angezeigt.
Gerne würde ich per URL angeben das, dass 3. Div angezeigt werden soll.

Ist sowas zu realisieren?

Gruss Andreas


----------



## CPoly (7. Juni 2012)

Du solltest deinen Links jeweils ein passendes Ziel geben (nicht nur "#") und dann setze die "navigation" option auf "true". Siehe http://jqueryui.com/demos/accordion/

Angenommen dein mittleres Akkordion Teil hat den Link "#pommes", dann kannst du jetzt mittels "http://www.example.com/#pommes" eben genau dahin verlinken.

Edit: Wenn du jetzt auch noch dem jeweils folgenden div das als ID gibst, also id="pommes", dann springt der Browser auch noch an diese Stelle.


----------

